# Mimzys babies! I have a few that don't have homes! Tamp



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

For those of you following the development of these boys. You know it is almost time for them to leave Mom!!  Please contact me if you can give any of these boys a good home!

These are all boys  

beige rex dumbo


Black a little bit of white on belly rex dumbo



Black a patch of white on belly rex dumbo



Black self with white feet rex dumbo


Black self with white feet rex top ear


----------

